# Add Inspection Port to Existing Tank



## mlitzkow (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to add an inspection port to an existing water tank that is very well buried in the structure of my boat. I know that I saw a product designed for this very task. It consisted of a cover with several holes for screws, a matching gasket, and a matching support plate which goes inside the tank. The neat trick was the the support plate was hinged so you could fit it inside an existing tank even though it must be bigger than the hole you are covering. I have been all over the web, but cannot find this product. I'm sure I saw it in the back of a magazine or some such place a couple of years ago. Does anybody recognize the gadget I'm talking about and know who makes it or where to get it?

thanks


----------



## Pogo-2 (Jan 3, 2006)

The name of the company is seabuilt, goto Seabuilt - Access Plate Systems and their phone # is 360 756 0495 they are in Bellingham Wa. The inspection ports are not cheap but I have ordered one for my water tank and one for my Diesel fuel tank


----------



## okapi3 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am also looking for a source for an inspection port-- to put into a 1/2 inch PVC cover I am fabricating for my water tank; but I would like to find a plastic one--and one that isn't as expensive as the metal ones that Seabuilt offers. Anyone know a source for such a thing?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

why not just use a Beckson deck plate. You can get them with clear center plates.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

This isn't really that difficult for a DIY... 

A inspection plate is nothing more than a visible porthole into a tank... Most of the stuff that is used for portlights, can be used here and the same principle applies...unless you are dealing with a pressurized system... but for the most part if you search on portlights - those adaptations will work... as they all have to seal and provide visibility... anything other described for "inspection: is just marketing speak...


----------



## Christian Williams (Jun 28, 2013)




----------

